
Lenovo hard-codes 12345678 as wi-fi hotspot password - xixi77
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2443276/wtf-lenovo-protects-your-backdoor-security-with-a-really-really-really-bad-password
======
qb45
Actual description of the iusse:

[http://www.coresecurity.com/advisories/lenovo-shareit-
multip...](http://www.coresecurity.com/advisories/lenovo-shareit-multiple-
vulnerabilities)

------
alblue
That's amazing - I've got the same code on my luggage!

